# Solved: New mother board - error 00167 no processor update



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I've just installed a new mother board for an IBM netvista model 8311 63U
On startup it post and beeps twice and shows a message on 0167 no processor BIOS update.

If i ignore ...the system boots up to winxp home fine.
Using existing hard drive and away we go.

Concerns, on start up the fans (CPU and Case) start.. but then stop after the beeps. (They don't seem to start.. looking for a power shut off or something)...Sometimes the fans seem to kick in on their own much later

any direction appreciated


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like I needed to do a Bios update.

Found this...
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-42952
Followed instructions, downloaded a new Bios update, created an update diskette, rebooted and followed displayed instructions.

Appears to have solve my problem.

Did it again... solved it myself :up: ....posting for others who may have similar problems.

Cheers


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Noted, good job.
And thanks for letting us know the fix.


----------

